# Is it time for me to visit the Psychiatrist?



## 22941 (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi everyone,I've been browsing this website for sometime now, but never posted. I've been suffering from IBS for about 4 years, it started the same time I was planning my wedding. I've been thru all the tests and after ruling other diseases out, was stuck with the answer that this is IBS. My worst problem is dealing with the anxiety. Especially when I'm driving places. If I'm by myself, I don't seem to mind. But if I'm with other people, it hits me hard. I panic, I get sweaty, and I feel like there's no way I'm gonna make it. I feel like I'll have to jump out of the car and go to the bathroom on the side of the road! My doctor gave me some medicine to slow down my gut as she claims it does, and it can work sometimes. But my mind is controlling this inside me and I just don't know how to handle it anymore. Is it time for me to call the psycho ward? Everyone thinks I'm being silly, they just don't understand.


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

Hi Baltmom,







Welcome. I think if you read many of these postings you will find that most of us feel that way. You could go to the psychiatrist; I've gone in the past. You can probably discuss this with your regular doctor who could probably prescribe an antianxiety or SSRI med. Another route is the hypnosis CDs. I use xanax and I'm on day 56 of the hypnosis program. I believe in covering all the bases.







After living that way for 37 years, I've decided to do whatever I can to get my life back. Read through the postings and you will learn a lot. Some of the things you might want to present to your doctor and ask if you can try them. Good luck.


----------



## 16412 (Jul 4, 2005)

HI baltmom,Your not alone I was just like you...The only thing that works for me is Buspar a mild seditive and a antispasmotic named Donnatal. Hugs!!MY Story:http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/51510173/m/19210786


----------



## mlucier (Aug 29, 2004)

Baltmom, The words you speak just came out of my mouth on a post from 2 days ago on this section "manageing anxiety" I am going to the GI on Monday and my reg. doc this week. I am beginning to have anxiety attacks for the very same reasons. The car is the worst unless I'm driving. It completely amazes me everytime I read something that is EXACTLY what I'm experiencing. I thought the IBS was bad enough, but this anxiety thing kicks the IBS into another gear. I feel for you. I will let you know what I find out from my pcp and then the GI...Hang in there.


----------



## 22941 (Aug 2, 2005)

Mlucier,It is such a strange thing. Yep, I feel much better if I'm the one driving, at least I can be in control of where I'm going and if I need to stop anywhere. I've felt this way for a long time, it's not even that I'm embarrassed that I may have to use the bathroom on my way somewhere, it's the anxiety and I feel like, what if my friend (the driver), isn't paying enough attention and I pass somewhere I need to stop and then I'm going to be S.O.L (no pun intended!) Well good luck at the doc's, I know the tests aren't very fun, but they are important to rule out anything else that may be going on. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## 13922 (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi! I thought I was just reading something I had posted! You are certainly in good company with car ride business! I have to be the one driving so that I FEEL like I have control, since this IBS started. I am taking a 2 hour car ride Saturday and though I am trying not to think about it I am. For example - 2 years ago I would have: packed my stuff, grabbed my dog, my child and the beach blanket and driven there no problem. Now, I check all the traffic websites to see where there will be construction delays, possible backed up traffic, find all the rest stops with bathrooms, pack my herbs, ginger, peppermint capsules, relaxation tapes, digestive enzymes, probiotics, fish oils, colostrum and green tea,rosary beads and then head out the door. My life has changed so much and I think I've become this "kooky" lady who is sinking fast! Some days are better than others and I am going back to the doctor soon but man, I just wish I could get my life back. I think with the car rides, you really have to tune out and listen to music - or a comedy tape and it helps to distract you. Hang in there.


----------

